

Samsung, Google delay next-gen Nexus launch - AndrewDucker
http://www.reghardware.com/2011/10/07/samsung_google_delay_next_generation_nexus_launch/

======
bryanlarsen
discussion here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3083545>

